# Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. Help!



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

On to new and exciting automotive bulb replacement projects.... I need a source for those wedge bases found on 3156/3157 bulbs. Lots of folks are making multi-LED (usually 5mm package) replacement bulbs, and they are using these nift plastic bases. Here are the dimensions:







I want to make my own "bulbs" based on Lux1 stars, but I need these bases to make them work. I'm getting real close to just buying the cheapest LED replacment bulb I can find and whacking the top off. Would sure like to find a source for those bases before I start doing that though!

I've asked the folks who sell the replacment bulbs, and they have no idea. They're just re-sellers of the finished product. Anybody have a clue?


----------



## Stingray (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Yeah, I found a place that sells the individual components a couple of years ago when I was playing around with my motorcycle lights. It was online somewhere but I can't seem to find it now. You could try emailing or calling Signal Dynamics. They make their own stuff for motorcycles. They're local here to Ft Lauderdale. I used to be a dealer for their products but I haven't done any business with them in a few years.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Super. Checking them out now.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Like most motorcycle places, they seem to only deal in the 1157 style bulbs. I gues bikes have always used those, and still do. I'll still send an email off to them to see if they can help.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Found 'em!

http://autolumination.com/3157_3156.htm

Very bottom of the page. Yay!


----------



## Stingray (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Good find! They've got some good stuff there. I think that's a different place than the one I found last time.


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

This is the first time I've ever found just the bases. And the good news is that they have the 194 bases that I was looking for too! I should be sleeping, but this is too exciting (yeah, I need a new hobby).


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Darell, having used just about all of the 194 size "bulbs", I really like the design of Jam Strait. Check out their design when you get a chance. Every problem I've ever seen or heard of wouldn't occur with the Jam Strait design. .


----------



## Darell (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

[ QUOTE ]
*ACMarina said:*
Darell, having used just about all of the 194 size "bulbs", I really like the design of Jam Strait. Check out their design when you get a chance. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Never heard of them - I'll check 'em out. Thanks!


----------



## Zelandeth (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Just a thought, but wouldn't it be just as easy to get standard incandescent bulbs and extract them from the bases? Would surely be cheaper wouldn't it? Or am I missing something obvious there?


----------



## Darell (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Automotive 3156/3157 bulb BASES. H*

Not cheaper, and certainly not easy. This is exactly what I HAVE been doing.... for other bulbs. For the 3156 units, the base is made of the same glass as the globe. No easy task to break those out! Breaking bulbs is not my idea of having fun on the weekends - trust me!

Anyway, I've found a source, and they're 1/4 the price of a full bulb. I'm set.


----------

